

Why is the Venezuelan gov installing a Twitter proxy just before the elections? - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/general/gobierno-venezolano-elecciones-proxy-twitter/
During past presidential elections the Venezuelan government filtered TV, Radio and shut down some SMS networks and most Venezuelan ISPs had a DNS glitches. At the same time many opposition websites that were informing about irregularities suffer DDoS attacks.&#60;p&#62;This year with the penetration of social networks the Venezuelan government seem to be preparing for a new attack, the target this time are the social networks.
======
tutuca
Ah, yes, because that vocal 0,2% of the venezuelan population on twitter is
one of the bigest concerns of the goverment.

~~~
orvtech
According to Venezuelan government, 6MM of their population are on Twitter.
Venezuela has a population of 27MM. Simple math show that is a little above
22%.

Also what they fear are photos and news leaking out the country and other
regions withing the country.

------
PythonDeveloper
Gee.. I wonder why? Hugo Chavez will steal the election through fraud and
thuggery again, and all the tweets his people see will be cheerful and happy.
All the tweets we see will be pro Hugo.

The White House will say nothing about this, as usual.

